# Mundelein and Lisle Dch Offered Higher Rates today



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I guess lots of drivers dropped their blocks Saturday due to rain and not so good weather. Anyone here grab those higher rate blocks?


----------



## Jayman (May 26, 2015)

I wish I could do Mundelein, but it's 1.5 hours away.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayman said:


> I wish I could do Mundelein, but it's 1.5 hours away.


Am one hour away, I take it..


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just a week ago, you were saying this never happens around here... told ya so.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Am one hour away, I take it..


Is it worth it? With two hours of commute both ways I feel like that would negate the pay raise.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I can't possibly see how driving an hour or so to a WH could be cost effective ... Especially if you then get a route that takes you even further from your home ... Are there really people driving 1.5 plus hours to a WH/FC


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> I can't possibly see how driving an hour or so to a WH could be cost effective ... Especially if you then get a route that takes you even further from your home ... Are there really people driving 1.5 plus hours to a WH/FC


I'm 18 min away without traffic. 40 min in heavy traffic.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's a Prius, that negates all maths related to time, distance, or profitability.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> It's a Prius, that negates all maths related to time, distance, or profitability.


Electric cars are the difference makers, Fa Sho


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> It's a Prius, that negates all maths related to time, distance, or profitability.


Agree it saves money.

However time is valuable in the gig economy. If I have to drive 2 hours to a 4 hour block for 100 bucks it's 6 hours for 100 dollars. (16.67)

Or going 15 minutes each way and doing a block for 72. 4.5 hours at 72 dollars is (16)

Is it really profitable?


----------

